# How much space



## werecatrising (Oct 9, 2015)

I was wondering how much room two female Shetland sheep would need to live comfortably. I feed all of my animals a home made grain mix. Would they do OK housed with the chickens since I wouldn't have to worry about the issues with chicken feed


----------



## RamahRanch (Oct 26, 2015)

I have read different space requirements depending on the floor type but 25 Sq ft per head is on the high side of the there chart.


----------



## SheepGirl (Oct 31, 2015)

Check out these resources I created:
http://www.backyardherds.com/resources/a-quick-guide-to-housing-sheep.17/
http://www.backyardherds.com/resources/sheep-nutrition-balancing-rations.36/


----------

